# Question About Roadkill



## ChevyLee13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Haven't been on in forever but just curious if anyone has any info about what is legal and not legal with roadkill? I'm not talking about fresh roadkill but the stuff that's pretty much just bones and leftover dried skin and obviously has been there for quite awhile. Sometimes the skulls are there sometimes they're not or shattered from the vehicle.

What is legal and not legal to take from those if anything? One of the canyons I go up frequently to fish always has piles of bones every mile or so it seems like it. The fresh roadkill usually gets picked up but there's a lot of older stuff sitting on the side or in the ditch.


----------

